# Porcupine Reservoir



## Shig (Apr 29, 2017)

I have fished Porcupine in the 80's and was always awesome for trout and Kokanee. Has anyone had or heard of any recent fishing activity at Porcupine?


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hit the Ice deck this past winter 2017.. fishing was slow with a few rainbows, but about 3 hours in A fella next to us landed a 8 lb brown :shock: then we really got stoked! however we only kept catching rainbows made for a good day seeing that hog come out the hole! 8)


----------

